# DIY sump, still dont know what kind of pump to get?



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry *** read about this but i just need a clearer answer.

I have a 150 gallon tank.
Im considering a DIY sump. using a 20 gallon tank.
1st chamber mechanical
2nd chamber BIO
3rd chamber PUMP

what size intake piping should i use?

what size pump should i get?

I want a lot of filtration, i just still dont get how to match the GPH going to the sump. and GPH going into the tank?

Thanks


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

It depends on what kind of turnover rate you want in your tank. some recomend as much as 10 times per hour! I shoot for 5-6 times so for a 150g tank thats a 750gph pump minimum. Given the head loss for a typical aquarium height you should shoot for a pump in the 900gph range, then taylor your drain size to handle that amount plus a little extra for safety....


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I"m with Hoosier, what he said :thumb:

On many pumps you'll also find gph ratings for different head heights. The pump rating is typically for 
pushing water horizontally. Once you start to push it vertically (head), then the gph declines. See if you 
can get the specs on the pump for the amount of height it needs to push the water. If not, then the 
guidelines given will work. If there's any doubt, I go one size up. You'll find it typically costs only $10 - 
$20 more to do that and you can always throttle it back with a valve on the outflow side, if you need to. 
Also keep in mind that the gph declines a bit for every foot of plumbing and every elbow, etc that the 
water has to travel through.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

ilikebeer1985 said:


> what size intake piping should i use?
> 
> what size pump should i get?
> 
> I want a lot of filtration, i just still dont get how to match the GPH going to the sump. and GPH going into the tank?


There is a progression to asking and answering those questions. The size of intake piping is dependent on the flow of the pump. The flow of the pump is dependent on how much turnover you want.

I would take a look at some of the common pumps (MAG, RIO, QuietOne, etc) and get a good idea of the price and GPH rating. Figure out what pump you want depending on how much turnover you want. Everyone has different opinions but the generalization already stated is pretty fair - get at least 5x turnover (after accounting for head height) and anything more than that is better - depends on what you want to spend.

For 150G 5x turnover is 750GPH 10x turnover is 1500GPH. Once you know the flow of the pump then you determine the drain size (assuming the bulkhead holes are not already drilled in your tank - in that case you are going to use whatever size the holes are). You can look online for that info, but in general a 1" pipe will do about 600GPH. So if you can either increase the drain pipe diameter or double/triple up on the number of drain pipes to make sure you can handle the flow rate of the pump.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

To add a little more, once you know the GPH of your pump here is a general idea on drain pipe size. Like I said earlier choose a larger size than your pumps rated flow.


> For a drain overflow (not siphon), the flow for various diameters of pipe is:
> .75" = 325gph
> 1" = 600gph
> 1.25"= 900gph
> ...


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> The numbers will be reduced somewhat in a siphon application.


Although its somewhat counterintuitive the numbers will actually be _better_ for a siphon application vs. standard drain application, although a siphon application is not very common.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess my only imput would be, isnt a 20gal a little to small to serve as a wet/dry for a 150?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hopefully we're talking a 20 high not long, but I'd go for a 30 if there's room in the stand. A 20 can work 
just fine. As long as it can hold enough water to cover the pump and handle what will drain when power 
is cut, it'll be ok. You just have to be more diligent about topping off due to evaporation. Oftentimes, 
there are space constraints, so I assumed he has his reasons.


----------

